# How do I stop binge eating?



## Jenikyula (Nov 7, 2007)

I have a binge eating problem. At least once a week I buy a bunch of unhealthy food and just eat and eat until I feel sick. I keep telling myself I won't do it again, but then a few days later I eat as little as possible to get ready for the next binge. Does anyone have any advice on how to stop? :afr


----------



## spindlehollows (Mar 7, 2013)

I have had restrictive and binge eating issues for many many years now. the thing that has helped me the most is "intuitive eating" and therapy (therapy hasn't honestly helped that much though). I highly recommend Geneen Roth's books (like Breaking Free From Compulsive Eating), she saved my life.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I really don't see what's so wrong about you binging once a week. A lot of people do it every day. Make sure it doesn't become a huge problem for you. If you exercise and eat good throughout the rest of the week, what's so wrong about binging once a week. If it bothers you so much, just try drinking water and chewing gum.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

It's easy for me to get caught up in the binging mentality. Just then, I finish a second whole pizza to myself. The feeling after is sh-tty of course. 

In my mind, I'm reassuring myself that it's just the time of the month, but it's becoming quite the pattern now. Yesterday I was so ravenous for carbs too and did a smaller binge than today. 

I think we need to focus on eating in moderation and drinking plenty of teas, and coffees.


----------



## ThePeon (Sep 13, 2012)

Do you eat very little during the week? If you're not eating enough on a day-to-day basis, you will get strong urges to binge.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

Eating very little is not a good way to try and stop it, because you need to control your blood sugar levels. Barely eating can actually cause you to binge eat after a few days. You need to eat every 2 to 3 hours, preferably whole foods or something low on the glycemic index (you can look these up online). This will help to balance your blood sugar levels, which is important in avoiding binge eating. Eating things that are very sugary or highly processed are high on the glycemic index, which will cause a spike in blood sugar, but it will crash a few hours later and your body will start craving again to get it back up. Low glycemic foods will keep you blood sugar more stable and reduce these cravings. I drink green tea with a teaspoon of ceylon cinnamon and it really helps. I used to binge eat terribly whenever I was upset, but I've been doing much better lately.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

think about it, you tried to stop but couldn't, it doesn't mean that you never won't be able to stop it, it just means that you have to do something to change, but during the meantime while you are continuing to do this you should workout and lose all of the calories of everything you ate


----------



## purplerainx3 (Apr 28, 2010)

I've struggled with binge eating for a long time, ever since I went on this extreme crash diet at the end of seventh grade. My life has never been the same. I've experienced every kind of eating disorder- anorexia, bulimia, binge. Or at least have shown tendencies of each. It sucks, but I'm trying out intuitive eating right now, as I think someone else in this thread mentioned. Basically it's the concept of eating when you're hungry and stopping when you're not- much easier said than done, of course. But basically a binge is emotionally triggered, not physically. I know because I see myself doing this in the past, and I'm basically just stuck in the moment and it's a panic, a total loss of control. I binge when I am in a bad mood, when I'm anxious, when I'm annoyed, etc. Non-bingers will never understand this. It's really about a mindset change, a moment to stop and ask yourself if you are really hungry. And if not, what you really need, what you think food will do for you. Maybe you're craving a connection with someone, a sense of fulfillment, maybe you're just stressed and hence tired? Recognizing this is the first step. Good luck!


----------



## steefunjakes (Mar 14, 2013)

It can be difficult to overcome _binge eating_ and food addiction.


----------



## PaxBritannica (Dec 10, 2012)

Cause a seen in the local shop, and get banned from it


----------



## EliSummer (Mar 15, 2013)

Sounds familiar to me :/ What helps me in that kind of moments is to always carry healthy emergency snacks with me: Carrots, green apples, almonds, avocado, nuts,...
As soon I feel the urge I start snacking from these things. Try it, may help you too


----------



## fancyjuicebox (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm the same way. What seems to help me is storing snack foods in portion sizes. I think some of it comes with the repetition of eating for long periods of time, so try drinking small sips of water or chewing gum.


----------



## Marinas Florin (Mar 21, 2013)

It is all in your head!

The solution is simple: You just need to tell yourself: "I will start exercising and eating to make my body better".

You can try intermittent fasting and start counting your necessary caloric intake.

This will create some discipline for you and will help you against this vice.


----------

